
I got fired from Facebook (for having a YouTube channel) - petulla
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pIJoPkh9IU&t=574s
======
rubicon33
Rough. His wife also left earlier this month.

It's interesting though in both videos, he seems to place the blame on them
(his wife, facebook). His wife was a gold digger and facebook didn't like his
youtube channel.

Both could be entirely possible, but one does have to wonder if maybe all the
money and the YouTube fame changed him. Perhaps he wasn't that easy to work
with anymore. His ego outgrew his position, both in the marriage, and at
Facebook.

From his wife leaving video:

"My funny personality, my charm ... carries no weight against the best thing
about me - I'm successful".

Just a thought. No disrespect to the guy, he's clearly very smart and knows
how to succeed. Best of luck to him.

------
goofed
Wondering how this isn't in the top of hacker news...

